
Miso: A tasty Haskell front-end framework - threepipeproblm
https://github.com/dmjio/miso
======
fiatjaf
This is just like Elm, but it is running in Haskell (instead of in the super-
limited Elm language).

Why do you wrote this instead of just using Elm? Is GHCJS fast enough? Does it
produces builds small enough?

~~~
wuschel
Same questions - would love to see some numbers here. Perhaps one advantage
would be that you do not need node?

